# Tren Hex Vs. Tren Enan



## SloppyJ (Mar 10, 2012)

What's up bros? I was wondering what the opinion is on these two. I'm down to shell out the dough to get some hex if it's worth it. However, if Enan is just as good, then why bother? 

I've ran tren ace only. I love it around 75mg ED which is 525mg/wk. I imagine a dose of 600mg/wk of Tren E would be comparable but I'm not sure of the hex. 

To me it makes no sense that tren hex can have better gains on a smaller dose. Based on all of the other steroids and how ester weight affects the amount of hormone available this makes no sense to me. Unless there is something special about it. 

I was hoping someone on here would have some personal experience with tren hex and enan. And if hex is really worth it, what's a good dose that would be equal to 525mg of tren ace?


----------



## aidenkail (Mar 10, 2012)

tren hex is a better bulker (i.m.o.) its more anabolic then the other 2, but for me tren ace is  a far greater cutter. ive run tren e a few times and just dont like it very much, its so much weaker then tren ace for cutting fat (even at a gram a week) i really like tren hex for adding lbm but will use tren ace for cutting fat.
(i do get fat burning effects from the tren hex, just not as great as the tren ace)
hope this helps


----------



## Grozny (Mar 11, 2012)

Tren hexa is very very good but also as rare as Rocking horse Pooo!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 11, 2012)

I would like to get tren hex. But what makes tren hex better than tren E? There's gotta be something special about the hex ester that goes against all of the other rules. Just trying to get to the bottom of this. 

What's a good hex dose?


----------



## nby (Mar 11, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> tren hex is a better bulker (i.m.o.) its more anabolic then the other 2, but for me tren ace is  a far greater cutter. ive run tren e a few times and just dont like it very much, its so much weaker then tren ace for cutting fat (even at a gram a week) i really like tren hex for adding lbm but will use tren ace for cutting fat.
> (i do get fat burning effects from the tren hex, just not as great as the tren ace)
> hope this helps



The only thing that differs is the attached ester. 

@Sloppy; why not just stick to ace? Faster results, less drag.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 11, 2012)

nby said:


> The only thing that differs is the attached ester.
> 
> @Sloppy; why not just stick to ace? Faster results, less drag.



I'm going to be using it in my winter bulker. Going to stick to long esters then.


----------



## nby (Mar 11, 2012)

Just stick with Test E / Tren E then I guess.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 11, 2012)

I mean if Hex is worth it then I have no problem running it. I'd actually rather run the hex than tren E. But it just seems like there isn't that much info out there about it that's up to date.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 11, 2012)

my buddy ran tren hex. said the results were great but the acne was the worst he ever got from any aas. he said he'll never run it again because the acne was so bad that it even left some scarring.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> my buddy ran tren hex. said the results were great but the acne was the worst he ever got from any aas. he said he'll never run it again because the acne was so bad that it even left some scarring.



Ouch!


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## aidenkail (Mar 12, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I mean if Hex is worth it then I have no problem running it. I'd actually rather run the hex than tren E. But it just seems like there isn't that much info out there about it that's up to date.




bro, its always gunna be something in the back of your head, your never gunna know untill you try it, find a good source for tren hex and make the plunge, if your gunna bulk with tren, nothing is better, but you will need t4(or t3, i reccomend t4 because some will convert to t3, or you can buy aurmor that has t3 and t4) and get some clen just take 20mcg per day to help you breath normal.  and eat a shit ton of protein!


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2012)

All steroids may potentially cause acne, but more androgenic substances like tren are more prone to this.

Now these compounds are very similar but  they are chemically different, they will give you the same as far as gains are concerned I mean you could argue either way its really to close to call. Everyone reacts in a different manner so I would say try one first on a decent cycle see how you did then wait and try the other. You might find that your body didn't like the Tren E because of the side effects associated with it (night sweats and stuff) that you won't see on Parabolan.

I help a guy that is in his pre-contest and swears by Parabolan ex Negma (tren hexa), it dries him out and gives cramps etc. Of course this is also due to the diet and other bolics, but he says he feels the difference between the estrifications, chemically almost impossible, but real expiriences are determent for all induviduals. I guess thats why the original Negma was so tremendously popular.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't see any reason it would be any different than any other ester, just longer than E. No reason not to just run the tren E at a higher dose than you would ace IMO


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> tren hex is a better bulker (i.m.o.) its more anabolic then the other 2, but for me tren ace is  a far greater cutter. ive run tren e a few times and just dont like it very much, its so much weaker then tren ace for cutting fat (even at a gram a week) i really like tren hex for adding lbm but will use tren ace for cutting fat.
> (i do get fat burning effects from the tren hex, just not as great as the tren ace)
> hope this helps



Utter horseshit. Tren is tren.


----------



## aidenkail (Mar 12, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I don't see any reason it would be any different than any other ester, just longer than E. No reason not to just run the tren E at a higher dose than you would ace IMO



actually, if i remeber corretly...the tren e ester is longer then the hex ester


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Utter horseshit. Tren is tren.



The expert on utter horseshit^^^


----------



## aidenkail (Mar 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Utter horseshit. Tren is tren.



are you for real? thats like saying test is test


----------



## Thresh (Mar 12, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> are you for real? thats like saying test is test



Well the chemical isn't active in till the esters are cleaved off correct? So in the end test is test regardless of the esters attached. You do get more test per mg from shorter esters than you do longer esters because of ester weight. 

Should have an expert chime in on this 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## fsoe (Mar 12, 2012)

I have ran Hex twice and it is different than both A and E for me 

I had zero( 0 ) sides on hex ... None not one ... Tren E is a nightmare for me... acne, insomnia, night sweats, bad anxiety... you name it... *tren E, I will never run it again.* Tren A is not as bad. I do get slight insomnia and little anxiety that is it.

#1 hex ... best strength gains / felt fantastic / just so $$$ 
#2 ace ... burned more fat / 

tren E ... not worth ranking to me(i hate it) cried when I could not find my keys, my wife thought I was losing my mind. bad anxiety


----------



## aidenkail (Mar 12, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Well the chemical isn't active in till the esters are cleaved off correct? So in the end test is test regardless of the esters attached. You do get more test per mg from shorter esters than you do longer esters because of ester weight.
> 
> Should have an expert chime in on this




yes thats all true...BUT what i was implying, was that different testosterones do different things...such as suspension vs enanthate 2 totally different drugs


----------



## aidenkail (Mar 12, 2012)

fsoe said:


> I have ran Hex twice and it is different than both A and E for me
> 
> I had zero( 0 ) sides on hex ... None not one ... Tren E is a nightmare for me... acne, insomnia, night sweats, bad anxiety... you name it... *tren E, I will never run it again.* Tren A is not as bad. I do get slight insomnia and little anxiety that is it.
> 
> ...



^this...thank you for backing up what i already said...end forum.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 12, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> yes thats all true...BUT what i was implying, was that different testosterones do different things...such as suspension vs enanthate 2 totally different drugs



Aren't they both test? 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## aidenkail (Mar 12, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Aren't they both test?




if that was a really question...then there is no hope for you....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> yes thats all true...BUT what i was implying, was that different testosterones do different things...such as suspension vs enanthate 2 totally different drugs


 
They are exactly the same drugs, same androgenic and anabolic properties. Testosterone is testosterone.

The only difference is the ester, which dictates how quickly hormone is released into the body.


----------



## squigader (Mar 12, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I would like to get tren hex. But what makes tren hex better than tren E? There's gotta be something special about the hex ester that goes against all of the other rules. Just trying to get to the bottom of this.
> 
> What's a good hex dose?



There's nothing that makes it better than tren e or acetate except the half-life. The ester doesn't have anabolic or androgenic properties, the tren does (you already know that though) - it's simply a matter of the half-life and length of release. Tren ace hits you hard and at once, and your blood levels will rise/fall like crazy. Sides would be the worst on this because of the spikes/falls. 

Enanthate ester - 7 carbons
Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate - 8 carbons and an oxygen (slightly longer half life)

The difference between the two is minimal. Price differences account for rarity, and heptanoic acid (aka *enanthic acid*) is cheap, readily available, and widely used for many processes (artificial flavors, cigarettes, cosmetics industry, etc.), so I'm guessing tren with that ester would be cheaper. Go with the tren e.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 12, 2012)

Sloppy you got me interested too now... I want run a bulker this summer with test e, mast e, and either tren e or now tren hex...


----------



## Thresh (Mar 12, 2012)

aidenkail said:


> if that was a really question...then there is no hope for you....



It was actually sarcasm brother 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 13, 2012)

theCraptn' said:


> They are exactly the same drugs, same androgenic and anabolic properties. Testosterone is testosterone.
> 
> The only difference is the ester, which dictates how quickly hormone is released into the body.



Why is this so hard to understand?


----------



## bwrag (Mar 13, 2012)

me personal I would go with e a bottle of tren E 200 is cheaper than a bottle of hex 100. twice the strength less money no brainer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2012)

bwrag said:


> me personal I would go with e a bottle of tren E 200 is cheaper than a bottle of hex 100. twice the strength less money no brainer.


 
My supplier has them the same strength, Hex is marginally cheaper. 

Same place also sells tren suspension, which I have yet to try.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 13, 2012)

All trenbolone esters yield trenbolone, all testosterone esters yield testosterone,.. etc. What make a difference is attached ester. Now esters create a depot on the site of administration, (thus some injectable steroids have "depot" on their names) on the site of administration, and from within the muscles the hormone is released in sustained manner. 

The role of esters is basically to make the synthetic hormones to resist immediate metabolism. Because of esters, the hormones are released steadily to prevent fluctuation in blood levels. The rate at which the hormones are released depends on the weight and length of the esters; some may take days, while some may take weeks. The longer and the heavier the ester attached, the longer the active life of the steroid.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 13, 2012)

bwrag said:


> me personal I would go with e a bottle of tren E 200 is cheaper than a bottle of hex 100. twice the strength less money no brainer.



,tren 200 sold on the net only tested 80mg as tren is not soluble more  then 80 mg *Be advised to produce tren at higher doses need to add  solvents such as PEG , BB , BA  .. while PEG directly cause cancer , BB  and BA attack (desolve) the silicon rubber in syrenge plunger & vial  stoper so every time injecting some silicon into your body ,


----------



## ban916 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm doing a run first 5 weeks tren e, 2nd 5 weeks tren hex and last 2-3 weeks tren a. I will have feedback on all. I am on 7th week. I'm cuttin. never been this big with abs. 5'9" 231.


----------



## bwrag (Mar 13, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> ,tren 200 sold on the net only tested 80mg as tren is not soluble more then 80 mg *Be advised to produce tren at higher doses need to add solvents such as PEG , BB , BA .. while PEG directly cause cancer , BB and BA attack (desolve) the silicon rubber in syrenge plunger & vial stoper so every time injecting some silicon into your body ,


 

I have made tren E 200 and was able to make it work with 2% ba, 20%bb with no crash.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 13, 2012)

bwrag said:


> I have made tren E 200 and was able to make it work with 2% ba, 20%bb with no crash.



Like I said you would have to add BA and BB to go higher like you did.

I was just saying because I know some people like to limit the amount of Solvents they put into their body.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 13, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> ,tren 200 sold on the net only tested 80mg as tren is not soluble more  then 80 mg *Be advised to produce tren at higher doses need to add  solvents such as PEG , BB , BA  .. while PEG directly cause cancer , BB  and BA attack (desolve) the silicon rubber in syrenge plunger & vial  stoper so every time injecting some silicon into your body ,





That is horse shit. Every last bit of gear has ba, bb, in it. A lot of EO in it also. 

Tren will hold at 100mg/ml at 2%ba and 20%bb.


There just seems to be this mystic property about tren hex that people have. I mean fuck I can find Tren E for half the price of Hex. Fuck it, E it is.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ This^^


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 13, 2012)

Ya sloppy I'm with you here. FUCK SCIENCE WE ALL KNOW THE STUPID ESTER SHIT AND HOW IT'S MADE BS. What I want to know is someone who had blasted both for 12-16 weeks an the difference between the two.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 13, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Ya sloppy I'm with you here. FUCK SCIENCE WE ALL KNOW THE STUPID ESTER SHIT AND HOW IT'S MADE BS. What I want to know is someone who had blasted both for 12-16 weeks an the difference between the two.



That's exactly what I was hoping this would generate. But we haven't got much.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 13, 2012)

I think I'm gonna give BD tren depot a shot this offseason why not prob at 400mg wk with some test and either drol or dbol then try some tren e


----------



## fsoe (Mar 13, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I think I'm gonna give BD tren depot a shot this offseason why not prob at 400mg wk with some test and either drol or dbol then try some tren e



I loved it


----------



## Thresh (Mar 13, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> That's exactly what I was hoping this would generate. But we haven't got much.



I'm all about checking out people's logs and experiences 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 14, 2012)

Test is test just one is longer acting then another and water retention.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 14, 2012)

This is tren not test buddy


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> That is horse shit. Every last bit of gear has ba, bb, in it. A lot of EO in it also.
> 
> Tren will hold at 100mg/ml at 2%ba and 20%bb.
> 
> ...



Ya can you find it for $40 for 25ml ?? Because I can and it is GTG.

Edit: And by the way all there oils are this price just so you know flat rate on all oils, deca test e prop, ect


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 14, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Ya can you find it for $40 for 25ml ?? Because I can and it is GTG.
> 
> Edit: And by the way all there oils are this price just so you know flat rate on all oils, deca test e prop, ect




I was not talking of a specific brand.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I was not talking of a specific brand.



I gotcha! Good luck I am sure that if you use the hex or the enth either are going to give you results. I never actually tried the enth just the ace and hex.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's what I've learned from this thread:

Fucking absolutely nothing.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Not my fault the dudes around here don't know shit. 

Here's what I've gathered you fag!!! 

Hex ester doesn't add anything to the tren except for another carbon and oxygen making it a heavier ester. So in theory enan is more potent. I'm still gonna run some BD-Depot (Hex) cause I want to. 

so suck on that one ben. 

PS. I love you.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 14, 2012)

Love you too.

Carry on....


----------



## safeslam (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree with the captn,.No such thing as a cutter,unless were talking about clen and t3 and growth,which stimulate metabolic rate and supress appetite,therefore helping the body to reduce fat levels.That said the main difference in steriod activity is caused by the actual strength of that particular steriod,mainly.You guys heard of the anabolic,androgenic ratio,right?Well the higher the anabolic ratio the more strong the compound is and the more muscle youre capable of building with it.The androgenic part is to do with sex drive,hair growth and manliness.The anabolic part is what causes cell growth,thus speeds up the protein processing and increases it within the body,therefore increasing muscle growth.and yeah,the esther chain relates to the speed of action of the steriod within the body.


----------



## overburdened (Nov 19, 2012)

squigader said:


> There's nothing that makes it better than tren e or acetate except the half-life. The ester doesn't have anabolic or androgenic properties, the tren does (you already know that though) - it's simply a matter of the half-life and length of release. Tren ace hits you hard and at once, and your blood levels will rise/fall like crazy. Sides would be the worst on this because of the spikes/falls.
> 
> Enanthate ester - 7 carbons
> Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate - 8 carbons and an oxygen (slightly longer half life)
> ...



^^^This is 100% true.. the main reason people see higher fat loss on the ace ester is because acetic acid is somewhat of a fat loss agent in itself, so it would stand to reason, you would see more fat loss with the acetate ester...

however, I'm running tren e right now(I can't comment on hex, never bothered to try and hunt down legit hex, it's too rare, and I'm not interested in fakes...) and can vouch that it is VERY strong!(sloppy, I'm sure you know who's I'm running)...  I'm running the tren e in a bulker right now, and I haven't noticed any more sides than on tren a(im running 700mg/wk of tren e)...  Everyone does react a little differently, but I wouldn't personally pay what people want for hex, when I can get legit ace or e for cheap!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy thread revival batman!

What's funny is I actually started my tren E 1 week ago. Running it at 600mg/wk to start out with. So far, nothing to report.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 19, 2012)

90 % of all that is labeled tren hex is actually trten e anyway. Just as test is test as Captn said tren is tren. Its just a difference in the ester and in this case a relatively small difference at that. Tren Hex has a mystique about it because thats what true Parbolan years ago was. Just go with the tren e ...it wont make a damn bit off difference except in your wallet.
LOL and I just saw how old this thread was and was bumped a few posts ago. Sheeh ! lol


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 19, 2012)

even raws for tren hex are far more pricy than E, I trust my suppliers but if there's barely a difference in performance I wouldn't blame them for charging me out the ass for being an idiot lol.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 19, 2012)

In order of worst to least side effects Ace>>Enanth> Hex.  Hes is easiest on you if you are prone to tren sides.


----------



## overburdened (Nov 19, 2012)

safeslam said:


> I agree with the captn,.No such thing as a cutter,unless were talking about clen and t3 and growth,which stimulate metabolic rate and supress appetite,therefore helping the body to reduce fat levels.That said the main difference in steriod activity is caused by the actual strength of that particular steriod,mainly.You guys heard of the anabolic,androgenic ratio,right?Well the higher the anabolic ratio the more strong the compound is and the more muscle youre capable of building with it.The androgenic part is to do with sex drive,hair growth and manliness.The anabolic part is what causes cell growth,thus speeds up the protein processing and increases it within the body,therefore increasing muscle growth.and yeah,the esther chain relates to the speed of action of the steriod within the body.



The androgenic factor has a lot more to do with it than what you just posted... you are pretty on cue with the anabolic part, but there is FAR more to the androgenic factor than just sex drive, hair growth(or loss, in the case of hair on your head) and manliness.... it has a HUGE effect on glycogen loading, insulin sensitivity and many other factors that are HUGE for growth... it's not as simple as saying 'androgen or anabolic'... there's so much more to it than that, it really takes some fine tune thinking and planning based on what your goals for the cycle are


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 20, 2012)

Never had my hands on Tren Hex myself so I can't be of much assistance with that.

Myself,  prefer Tren E on bulk stacked with Test E and other AAS or sometimes by itself. 
Tren Ace I use when cutting...with Masteron and Test Prop. (Not that my preferences matter to you...I wouldn't be that presumptuous.)

Tren is Tren, Test is Test...the esters being the only difference...when cutting I pin EVERY day so I use the shorter esters. Bulking, I pin 2-3x week so longer esters are better suited.

Most guys will (and have) probably told you the same thing.

You got a lot of great input with this thread from some of the masters. It's a great topic.
Always good to know what others know, experienced and prefer.


----------

